# help/Info needed



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Guys
Need some help with somethings;
Does anyone know anything about the area Skoulli?? and ever heard of a place called Skoulli Castle it is a villa in the design of yes a castle......it is advertised in many letting agents we have made inquires while here at the moment but to no avail and the guy in the local letting agencies was of no help after a week of waiting.
The property itself looks absolutely fab in all the adverts....but however when we went to see it is was very delaperdated and had not for certain been used in a long long time pool empty in need of some TLC but we love it and it is exactly what we want......google Skoulli Castle and see what we mean......Today we went back to look again and found after chatting with a very persistant local who by the way wanted us to rent a villa from his daughter....his friend you get the picture LOL he told us that it was owned by a German gentlemen.....so we are3 now no further forward
Can anyone give us some iidea of how to track down the owner....we would be very grateful
Thanks Susan and David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lutondave said:


> Hi Guys
> Need some help with somethings;
> Does anyone know anything about the area Skoulli?? and ever heard of a place called Skoulli Castle it is a villa in the design of yes a castle......it is advertised in many letting agents we have made inquires while here at the moment but to no avail and the guy in the local letting agencies was of no help after a week of waiting.
> The property itself looks absolutely fab in all the adverts....but however when we went to see it is was very delaperdated and had not for certain been used in a long long time pool empty in need of some TLC but we love it and it is exactly what we want......google Skoulli Castle and see what we mean......Today we went back to look again and found after chatting with a very persistant local who by the way wanted us to rent a villa from his daughter....his friend you get the picture LOL he told us that it was owned by a German gentlemen.....so we are3 now no further forward
> ...


I have seen Skouli castle when driving in that area. It is basically a stone built villa with castellations on the roof terrace making it look a bit like a castle. It looks quite nice but calling it Skouli castle is a bit of stretch of the imagination
Did you go into the local shop to make enquiries? There is a decent shop on the main road to Polis at skouli and I would have thought there was a good chance they would know who owns the property.
Failing that you could contact one of the letting agents who are advertising it.
Even though they have it for rent if you are interested in buying it and the introduce you to the owner they would make more commission than by renting it out so they should have no qualms about talking to the owner for you.

Veronica


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks*



Veronica said:


> I have seen Skouli castle when driving in that area. It is basically a stone built villa with castellations on the roof terrace making it look a bit like a castle. It looks quite nice but calling it Skouli castle is a bit of stretch of the imagination
> Did you go into the local shop to make enquiries? There is a decent shop on the main road to Polis at skouli and I would have thought there was a good chance they would know who owns the property.
> Failing that you could contact one of the letting agents who are advertising it.
> Even though they have it for rent if you are interested in buying it and the introduce you to the owner they would make more commission than by renting it out so they should have no qualms about talking to the owner for you.
> ...


Hi Veronica
we did find the local person in a kiosk type shop and it was he who told us about it being owned by the German gentleman.
We have contacted letting agency even a local one that has it advertised and still we do not seem to be able to get an answer...
The property just has ever thing we are looking for and an ideal location for us..
We thank you for your reply
Susan and David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lutondave said:


> Hi Veronica
> we did find the local person in a kiosk type shop and it was he who told us about it being owned by the German gentleman.
> We have contacted letting agency even a local one that has it advertised and still we do not seem to be able to get an answer...
> The property just has ever thing we are looking for and an ideal location for us..
> ...


Dave I have pm'd you. We have a friend who lives in Skouli and he tells us he knows the owner.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just seen from an old post of yours that you are looking to rent. I am baffled why you need to need to know who owns the property when it is on several rental agenices websites. Why can't you go through them.

Veronica


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

*hi again...*



Veronica said:


> I have just seen from an old post of yours that you are looking to rent. I am baffled why you need to need to know who owns the property when it is on several rental agenices websites. Why can't you go through them.
> 
> Veronica


we have contacted several by e mail over the last couple of weeks and no one has replied....we wonder if it is still up for rent with these agencies.....and as we said we went and looked at it this week and it looks like no one has stayed there in a very long time
David and Susan


----------

